# T-Shadow vs Benson Pace rotary jig for NEJE Master



## ramaroodle (Apr 26, 2020)

I am considering getting a NEJE Master series 7-watt laser as I need a little more versatility than I can get from my basic NEJE DIY rotary that I got 2 years ago.  T Shadow makes one and so does Benson Pace.  I need it to be accurate enough to make multiple passes if I need more depth.  Does anybody have any experience with either of these.  I know that Nancy who is a member here is the rep for Pace and am awaiting a PM from her.  The Pace model says it doesn't creep which is important vs the rubberband method of the T Shadow.


----------



## Larryreitz (Apr 27, 2020)

I have had issues doing multiple lines with the jig I bought from T Shadow.  No problem with one line such as a person's name, but, I have tried multiple times to engrave the Second Amendment on a bolt action  It just has not done an acceptable job.  Lnes are different heights and spacing can be irregular.  I will probably order a Benson Pace at some point.
Larry


----------



## TonyL (Apr 27, 2020)

following...both, as you know, at very nice guys and stand behind their products. The 3500 had platform design change. Regardless, which you buy, check compatibly with the new design.


----------



## Wade3574 (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the t shadow but have got a couple of eye hooks and a string to drive the pen vs the rubber band like the benson pace jig. That solves all my issues with lines and odd starts to the tops of the letters when engraving.


----------



## ramaroodle (Jun 9, 2020)

Good idea!  Any pictures of what you did? My 3500 should be here on Thursday but the Pace jig is back-ordered for another week maybe. I ordered the 3500 for $190 instead of the 7W as Nancy says it makes crisper lines than the 7W and is better for pens.  You can order a 7W head for $75 if you need it but I don't intend to use it to cut through material like a CNC, just engrave deep enough to fill the engraving with whatever fill material I want to use.  My 1000mw just doesn't cut deep enough.


----------



## Wade3574 (Jun 10, 2020)

Here are some pics of the setup. The springs were from home depot the item number is 471 864 spring assortment kit. And the eyelets are ones that I use for Christmas ornaments.


----------



## Gregf (Jun 10, 2020)

ramaroodle said:


> Good idea!  Any pictures of what you did? My 3500 should be here on Thursday but the Pace jig is back-ordered for another week maybe. I ordered the 3500 for $190 instead of the 7W as Nancy says it makes crisper lines than the 7W and is better for pens.  You can order a 7W head for $75 if you need it but I don't intend to use it to cut through material like a CNC, just engrave deep enough to fill the engraving with whatever fill material I want to use.  My 1000mw just doesn't cut deep enough.


Where did you order your laser ?


----------



## ramaroodle (Jun 10, 2020)

Gregf said:


> Where did you order your laser ?


Ordered laser from Nancy McEntire who is a member here I believe.  Here is a link to her FB page. And a link to her company. She is on there almost always.  I ordered from her as everyone raves about her customer service. You'll see that from her FB activity.  She is also the exclusive rep for the Benson Pace jigs here in the US.


----------



## nmclasers (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone, yes I am a member here.  If you want more information on the machines please let me know I'm available to chat also please join us https://www.facebook.com/groups/273038230197960/


----------



## Larryreitz (Jun 10, 2020)

Wade3574 said:


> I have the t shadow but have got a couple of eye hooks and a string to drive the pen vs the rubber band like the benson pace jig. That solves all my issues with lines and odd starts to the tops of the letters when engraving.


Thanks for posting this.  I will be trying to duplicate your set up.  I could and would easily stand corrected, but I thought the Benson Pace Jig is a bit hard to come by right now.  Unless NMClasers has some in stock one will probably have to wait until air travel from and to Australia is reopened.  I sure hope your set up solves my problem.  All shows that I typically do have been cancelled and I don't especially want to fork over any money unless it's necessary.
Larry


----------



## ramaroodle (Jun 10, 2020)

Larryreitz said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I will be trying to duplicate your set up.  I could and would easily stand corrected, but I thought the Benson Pace Jig is a bit hard to come by right now.  Unless NMClasers has some in stock one will probably have to wait until air travel from and to Australia is reopened.  I sure hope your set up solves my problem.  All shows that I typically do have been canceled and I don't especially want to fork over any money unless it's necessary.
> Larry



Nancy said today that Benson was shipping them today and she should have the Pace jigs in 3-4 days from AU.


----------



## Wade3574 (Jun 11, 2020)

Lack of stock was why i tried this set up  
Figured it couldnt hurt as i onlly have a couple dollars in it andbit works.


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice Hack. 
We do have stock of our American made Mike Shortness Jig.
As was mentioned we do not recommend multi passes, the lasers are strong enough to burn pretty deep now, practice on your cut offs to get the correct settings.


----------



## Wade3574 (Jun 11, 2020)

Magicbob said:


> Nice Hack.
> We do have stock of our American made Mike Shortness Jig.
> As was mentioned we do not recommend multi passes, the lasers are strong enough to burn pretty deep now, practice on your cut offs to get the correct settings.


Thanks


----------

